# Foundation Entry test



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

hey 

is anyone else sitting for the FUMC entry test on the Oct 8th? 

I have now only 6 days now to study all of the Fsc course. Has anyone taken the test in the previous years??? please help!

I wasnt planning on applying but i figured might as well and decided to take the risk. My equivalency is about 75%? what are my chances? thank you!!

EDIT: on the 10th of October! not the 8th... sorry my bad


----------



## Z.H (Sep 28, 2010)

Heyy, m sitting for the FUMC entry test 2010 this sunday and i hv no idea wht is the paper pattern or whether its FSC based or not so if anyone has ny idea plz tell me by tonight..and are ny sample papers available? kindly post the link or something.

*^Posting like this is NOT allowed. Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks.*


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

i applied on expatriate seat! they caled me today and said that i have to give the test! i dont even know the location and time of the test can anyone pl help


----------



## Z.H (Sep 28, 2010)

Z.H said:


> Heyy, m sitting for the FUMC entry test 2010 this sunday and i hv no idea wht is the paper pattern or whether its FSC based or not so if anyone has ny idea plz tell me by tonight..and are ny sample papers available? kindly post the link or something.
> 
> *^Posting like this is NOT allowed. Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks.*


Oh sorry i didn't know we could do that #sorry Ohkay as i was saying can anyone who applied last year for FUMC help us out!?? I have heard that FUMC test is harder than any other so i am kind of worried..anyone please?!


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

hello 
all the people applying to foundation this year, whats your fsc equiv. ?


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

irumaz said:


> hello
> all the people applying to foundation this year, whats your fsc equiv. ?


875


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey i want to know that in foundation university medical college in expatriates seat will they give us any relaxation in fees? i mean there fee is too much high but will they give relaxation sargodha medical college has 8000 dollar fee for foreign but thay have 11000 dollars... so is there any chance?


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> hye i want to know that in foundation university medical college in expatriates seat will they give us any relaxation in fees? i mean there fee is too much high but will they give relaxation sargodha medical college has 8000 dollar fee for foreign but thay have 11000 dollars... so is there any chance?


why would they give relaxation on fees


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone know when the results will come out for FUMC entry test?


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

probably the coming monday.


----------

